
The IPO Market Fails to Die - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/19/the-ipo-market-fails-to-die/
======
rdancer
Stock investing and raising capital as spectator sport. Complete with peculiar
spectator sport journalism. I imagine the set of people who care about
"perceptions" of how a stock does on the day of the IPO will be extremely
narrow. The effect on the business fundamentals is going to be nonexistent.
And in a few years' time, the share price will have taken on a life of its
own, independent of the IPOs fading memory -- do _you_ remember 18 May 2012?

